# Summer Salmon Fishing Tournament Results Thread



## Still Wait'n

SS nice catch. And the fish aren't to bad either.


----------



## Mister ED

Mister ED said:


> Michigan-Sportsman.com Handle: Mister ED
> Real Name: Ed Schaar
> Email address: [email protected]
> Date(s) you be fished: 9-2-06
> Lake: Michigan
> Port: Manistee
> Division: Amature/Beginner
> Did you take an MS.com member who qualifies for our passenger division?: Yes
> If so, that users handle:salmonboy86
> If you fished as an eligible passenger, who were you riding with?:
> Total combined weight (lbs, oz): 54lb 10oz
> Best lure/fly/flasher combo (brand is important): Moonshine Hi-NRG
> Fish 1 species: King
> Fish 1 weight (lbs, oz): 16lb 0oz
> Fish 2 species: King
> Fish 3 species: King
> Fish 3 weight (lbs, oz): 11lb 0oz
> Fish 4 species: King
> Fish 4 weight (lbs, oz): 9lb 3oz
> Fish 5 species:King
> Fish 5 weight (lbs, oz): 10lb 10oz


OOPS .... deleted the weight of fish #2 .... it was 7lb 13oz


----------



## Mister ED

jdman said:


> Well My Day Didn't Go So Well, Landed 2 Kings For A Total Of 20 LBS... In The Manistee Labor Day Tournament..... For Got The Pictures, Some Were Taken ........
> 
> Date: 9-2-06
> Email : [email protected]
> User # jdman
> 
> Division: Pro Total Catch......
> 
> 2 Kings = 20 lbs.....
> 
> Jeff Collins


Here you go Jeff: (I think this is you)


----------



## Hi-Tech Redneck

Michigan-Sportsman.com Handle: Hi-Tech *******
Real Name: Brian
Email address: [email protected]
Date(s) you be fished: 9-3-06
Lake: Michigan
Port: Muskegon
Division: Journeyman

Total combined weight (lbs, oz): - 43 lbs 2 oz

Chinook 1 - 12 lbs 2 oz
Green Glo J-Plug (40 FOW w/ harbor patrol)

Chinook 2 - 12 lbs 1 oz
Rapala Shad Rap & Offshore Tackle Planer Board (10 FOW)

Chinook 3 - 11 lbs 11 oz
Rapala Shad Rap & Offshore Tackle Planer Board (15 FOW)

Coho 1 - 7 lbs 4 oz
Rapala Shad Rap & Offshore Tackle Planer Board (10 FOW)

Took my Bro-in-law and nephew out Sunday morning. Went 1 for 2 during morning harbor patrol with 10,000 of my closest friends. Got real slow and boring, so I took them for boat ride up towards their campground and swung in close to shore. Found a massive baitfish school in the shallows. Quick rerigged some rods and set up like spring brown trout fishing and soon hit fish. Went 3 for 3 in the shallows within 40 minutes. Probably could've put more in the boat but had to return for afternoon commitments.


----------



## lil daddy

beave i sent u a PM about my pictures i cant seem to upload them to my pictures here 



Kevin


----------



## J - Rod

Michigan-Sportsman.com Handle: J- Rod
Real Name: Jared
Date(s) you be fished: 9/2
Lake: MI
Port: Whitehall
Division: Amatuer
Did you take an MS.com member who qualifies for our passenger division?: No
Total combined weight (lbs, oz): 10 lb 8oz
Best lure/fly/flasher combo (brand is important): Moonshines 
Fish 1 species: King
Fish 1 weight (lbs, oz): 10lb 8 oz
[/COLOR] 
Poor showing on Day 1, went 1-5 with 2 breakoffs. Moonshines off 1lb balls took 3 hits (bloody nose, blue jackal, happee meal), bloody nose J off dipsy took 1 hit, white spin dr/green glow fly took another. 4 in 45-50 fow, 1 in 65 fow.


----------



## J - Rod

Michigan-Sportsman.com Handle: J-Rod
Real Name: Jared
Date(s) you be fished: 9/3
Lake: MI
Port: Whitehall
Division: Amatuer
Did you take an MS.com member who qualifies for our passenger division?: No
Total combined weight (lbs, oz): 53lb 13oz
Best lure/fly/flasher combo (brand is important): Moonshines (Mandarin Minnow)
[/COLOR] 
Much better day on day 2, in fact it was our best day ever on Lake MI in this our 9th trip on Lake MI. We went 6-10. 3 hits on Mandarin Minnow Moonshine, 5oz SW off planer. 3 hits on glow ghost J, 4 oz SW off planer. 1 hit on flounder pounder moonshine off 1.5# ball. 1hit on happee meal moonshine off 1# ball. 1 hit on bloody nose J off dipsy. 1 hit on white spin dr/green fly off dipsy. 34-44 fow. Other than breakoffs, did not lose any fish on moonshines all weekend - must be really good hooks on those. Not a bad day for a 16 footer with no riggers or lead core.


















Fish 1 species: King
Fish 1 weight (lbs, oz): 12lb 9oz








Fish 2 species:King
Fish 2 weight (lbs, oz): 12lb 7oz








Fish 3 species: King
Fish 3 weight (lbs, oz): 10 lb 1 oz








Fish 4 species:king
Fish 4 weight (lbs, oz): 9lb 10 oz








Fish 5 species:king
Fish 5 weight (lbs, oz): 9lb 2oz


----------



## nateacox

Michigan-Sportsman.com Handle: Nateacox
Real Name: Nate Cox
Email address: [email protected]
Date(s) you fished: 9-2-06, 9-3-06
Lake: Michigan
Port: Manistee
Division: Passenger - Total Catch
If you fished as an eligible passenger, who were you riding with?: Caznik
Total combined weight (lbs, oz): 
Best lure/fly/flasher combo (brand is important): Chrome/Green J Plug
9-2-06
Fish 1 species: King 18Lbs 2 oz
Fish 2 species: King
Fish 3 species: King
Fish 4 species: King
Fish 5 species:King
Total Weight for 9-2-06: 52Lbs 2 oz
9-3-06
Fish 1 Species: King
Weight: 10Lbs 15 oz
Fish 2 Species: King
Weight: 10Lbs 11oz
Fish 3 Species: King
Weight:6 Lbs 6 oz
Fish 4 Species: Coho 
Weight:7 Lbs 2 oz
Total weight for 9-3-06: 35Lbs 2 oz

Grand total weight: 87Lbs 4 oz


----------



## SalmonSlayer

I went 0 for 2 last night for my tournament day!!!!! Ha ha... I only fished 2 hours total and that includes the 1/2 hour trip up and down the st joe river! I took the wife and daughter with me, but the daughter didn't want to stay long...she's only 14 months old and is teething pretty badly right now. So we packed up and left. 

The first fish to hit was on a proking bumble bee spoon with a silver streak green and silver mini spoon on a free slider. We fought it a while and pulled the hook.
The second fish was on a moonshine agent orange off a church walleye board with 3 colors of mason leadcore line. This fish got within 20 yds of the boat and decided to tangle up with our wire dipsy diver rod...broken line.

Oh well, at least we got a little going and a boat ride for the evening.

Here's my official entry info:

Michigan-Sportsman.com Handle: Salmonslayer
Real Name: Ben Lowell
Email address: [email protected]
Date(s) youll be fishing: Sept 5
Lake:Michigan
Most likely port: St. Joe
Division youre entering: Journeyman
Will you be taking an MS.com member who qualifies for our passenger division?: No

Total combined weight (lbs, oz): 0lb 0oz

Best lure/fly/flasher combo (brand is important): Moonshine agent orange with 3 colors of Mason leadcore line off a church walleye board

Fish 1 species:??? (pulled hook)
Fish 1 weight (lbs, oz): 0lb 0oz
Fish 2 species:??? (broken line)
Fish 2 weight (lbs, oz): 0lb 0oz 
:gaga:


----------



## DonP

Michigan-Sportsman.com Handle: DonP
Real Name: Don Peterson
Email address: [email protected]
Date(s) youll be fishing: Sept 1
Lake: Michigan
Most likely port: Manistee
Division youre entering: Journeyman
Will you be taking an MS.com member who qualifies for our passenger division?: No

Total combined weight (lbs, oz): 65.lb 0oz

Best lure/fly/flasher combo (brand is important): Luhr Jensen "Grey/Glo Ghost" #4 J-Plug

Fish 1 species: Chinook
Fish 1 weight (lbs, oz): 14 lbs. 10 oz.
Lure: Luhr Jensen "Grey/Glo Ghost" #4 J-Plug behind Church Board









Fish 2 species: Chinook
Fish 2 weight (lbs, oz): 14 lbs. 7 oz. 
Lure: Luhr Jensen "Grey/Glo Ghost" #4 J-Plug behind Church Board









Fish 3 species: Chinook
Fish 3 weight (lbs, oz): 14 lbs. 1 oz.
Lure: Luhr Jensen "Grey/Glo Ghost" #4 J-Plug behind Church Board w/ 1/4 oz weight









Fish 4 species: Chinook
Fish 4 weight (lbs, oz): 12 lbs. 5 oz.
Lure: Flintsones "Big Daddy" "Green Jamaican Sunrise" off mono Dipsey Diver









Fish 5 species: Chinook
Fish 5 weight (lbs, oz): 9 lbs. 9 oz.
Lure: Luhr Jensen "Grey/Glo Ghost" #4 J-Plug behind Church Board









Total Catch (disregard last fish on right)


----------



## Midway97

Michigan-Sportsman.com Handle: Midway97
Real Name: Wayne Wheeler
Email address: [email protected]
Date(s) youll be fishing: Aug 31
Lake:Michigan
Most likely port: Manistee.
Division youre entering: Journeyman
Will you be taking an MS.com member who qualifies for our passenger division?: No

Total combined weight (lbs, oz): 0lb 0oz

Best lure/fly/flasher combo (brand is important): 

Got out with adjusted3... Totally bad night.. No hits at all



Day 2

Michigan-Sportsman.com Handle: Midway97
Real Name: Wayne Wheeler
Email address: [email protected]
Date(s) youll be fishing: Sept 2
Lake:Michigan
Most likely port: Manistee
Division youre entering: Journeyman
Will you be taking an MS.com member who qualifies for our passenger division?: Yes... BlueBass

Total combined weight (lbs, oz): 26lb 4oz

Best lure/fly/flasher combo (brand is important): 3 color core, Bloody Nose Everglo J-Plug behind a church walleye Board. Wire Dipsey with White blu holo/glo fishcatcher and blue bubble fly

Fish 1 species: Chinook
Fish 1 weight (lbs, oz): 13lb 4oz
Fish 2 species:Chinook
Fish 2 weight (lbs, oz): 13lb 0oz


----------



## Beave

Just a quick update for everyone. I'm on vacation this week and I'll be getting home this weekend. I'll process the results at that time, and I expect to have the final results early next week.


----------



## STEINFISHSKI

Michigan-Sportsman.com Handle: STEINFISHSKI
Real Name: Tim Stein
Email address: [email protected]
Date(s) you&#8217;ll be fishing: Sept 3
Lake:Michigan
Most likely port: Manistee
Division you&#8217;re entering: PRO
Will you be taking an MS.com member who qualifies for our passenger division?: No
Total combined weight (lbs, oz): 29.4 lbs

Best lure/fly/flasher combo (brand is important): Grey Ghost J-Plug with 1 oz snap weight 30 back behind a Church Board

Fish 1 species: Chinook
Fish 1 weight (lbs, oz): 18lb 5oz
Fish 2 species:Chinook
Fish 2 weight (lbs, oz): 10lb 12oz 











We picked these up early am on harbor patrol, back at camp I set some riggers, divers, and boards to try for the rest of the fish to no avail...sure got some funny looks from the river boats too.:lol:


----------



## Playin' Hooky

Michigan-Sportsman.com Handle:	Playin' Hooky

Name: Eric Buhr

Email: [email protected]

Date(s) you be fished:	8/28

Lake:	Michigan	

Port:	Whitehall

Division:	Journeyman	

Did you take an MS.com member who qualifies for our passenger division?: Yes

If so, that user&#8217;s handle:	Thunderhead

If you fished as an eligible passenger, who were you riding with?:

Total combined weight (lbs, oz): 5 kings, 78# 14oz

Best lure/fly/flasher combo (brand is important): White/Glow Fishcatcher/Purple Taco Blue Dolphin Fly

Fish 1 species:	King 

Fish 1 weight (lbs, oz):	22# 9 oz

Fish 1 length and girth (nearest 1/4 inch): 38.5//21.5










Fish 2 species: King

Fish 2 weight (lbs, oz): 16# 0 oz










Fish 3 species: King

Fish 3 weight (lbs, oz): 14# 9 oz










Fish 4 species: King 

Fish 4 weight (lbs,oz):	13# 1 oz

Fish 5 species: King

Fish 5 weight (lbs, oz): 12# 11 oz

Still need to learn how to shrink these file sizes! Can't get the rest of my pics into the gallery until I do...ANY SUGGESTIONS?


----------



## pikedevil

Michigan-Sportsman.com Handle: Pikedevil

Real Name: Steven Pedersen

Date(s) you be fished: Aug 20

Lake: Michigan

Port: Muskegon

Division: Pro.....big fish entry brown trout

Total combined weight (lbs, oz): 52.5 pounds

Best lure/fly/flasher combo (brand is important): Spindoctors with Horse flys, J plugs


Our catch of 5 fish for 52.5 pounds including a Brown!!









The best king of the trip at 15.3 pounds









And the brown trout for the brown trout division at 5.2 pounds


----------



## Playin' Hooky

Can anyone tell me how to get pics from easyshare into the forum after resizing them in the edit function. I can't find them in the file when I browse the pics in an attempt to upload...all the edits are in the easyshare album where I put them...just can't get them out...even to email!

Thanks!
Eric


----------



## EdB

Right click on your photo's in the Kodak software and open them with explorer and save to your c drive or other drive on your computer. Then browse to that drive to download the photes to the gallery here.


----------



## MoneyMan11

Fished Manistee Labor Day weekend. Fishing was not what it was when I was there 2 weeks ago and declined each day both in number and size. Did have a great time at the annual Labor Day Tournament. Here are my results from Friday. Went out with a friend from town in the morning and then took out my brother and another buddy that evening. 

Michigan-Sportsman.com Handle: MoneyMan11
Real Name: Craig Carmoney
Email address: [email protected]
Date(s) you be fished: 9-1-06
Lake: Lake Michigan
Port: Manistee
Division: Pro
Did you take an MS.com member who qualifies for our passenger 
division?: Doesn't qualify, fishes with me too often.
If so, that user&#8217;s handle:
If you fished as an eligible passenger, who were you riding with?:
Total combined weight (lbs, oz): 81.14
Best lure/fly/flasher combo (brand is important): CJRF Flasher and 
Meat Rig
Fish 1 species: King
Fish 1 weight (lbs, oz): 18.2
Fish 1 length and girth (nearest 1/4 inch):
Fish 2 species: King
Fish 2 weight (lbs, oz): 17.4
Fish 2 length and girth (nearest 1/4 inch):
Fish 3 species: King
Fish 3 weight (lbs, oz): 16.14
Fish 3 length and girth (nearest 1/4 inch):
Fish 4 species: King
Fish 4 weight (lbs, oz): 14.14
Fish 4 length and girth (nearest 1/4 inch):
Fish 5 species: King
Fish 5 weight (lbs, oz): 14.12
Fish 5 length and girth (nearest 1/4 inch):


----------



## Playin' Hooky

Fish 1 species: King 

Fish 1 weight (lbs, oz): 22# 9 oz

Fish 1 length and girth (nearest 1/4 inch): 38//21.5

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/D_fish.jpg

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/DSalmon_Wt.jpg

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/thumbs/Girth.jpg

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/length.jpg

Fish 2 species: King

Fish 2 weight (lbs, oz): 16# 0 oz

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/Fish_22.jpg

Fish 3 species: King

Fish 3 weight (lbs, oz): 14# 9 oz

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/Fish_31.jpg

Fish 4 species: King 

Fish 4 weight (lbs,oz): 13# 1 oz

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/Fish_4.jpg

Fish 5 species: King

Fish 5 weight (lbs, oz): 12# 11 oz

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/Fish_5.jpg


Our bid for big coho: 6# 7oz

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/coho2.jpg

And a brown trout: 4# 8oz

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/thumbs/Brown5.jpg

Now, let's hope she posts!!

Aaargh!!

Well, at least they're in the gallery!


----------



## Playin' Hooky

Here's the whole catch (Party of 4)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/medium/Catch2.jpg

Hope it turns out!

Oh well!! I'm further ahead than I've ever been!


----------



## Beave

Snag In Co emailed me his results, he rode with KBB3358. Here's his picture:


----------



## Beave

Okay folks, I think I have the results finalized. As often happens, I have a few questions out to folks trying to clarify some details. Big fish entries without all of the pictures, questions on the eligibility of passengers, etc. We need to go by the rules, but I never want to disqualify someone on a technicality when they may have the picture or information I need and just didn't post it. We'll give them all a few days to get me the answers. If they aren't satisfactory those people will be disqualified from winning prizes other than a goody bag. I'll have the final results out by Monday at the latest.

On a side note, I had only one reported weight for big laker with no pictures (Badboy), and only one reported weight with pictures for big steely or big brown. (Mark Turner and Pikedevil). If you caught a small laker or steelhead and have a weight on it and it's in one of your pictures, let me know. Even if your biggest 5 fish don't include the lakers or steelies, you can still enter them as big fish. With next to no entries for those divisions we'll be lenient on picture requirements for pictures on the scale if you can at least show it was in your catch.


----------



## Playin' Hooky

Beave, here's our 4#8oz brown. No length/girth taken...


----------



## Beave

That's what I'm talking about Playin Hooky. That's good enough for 2nd in Big Brown right now.


----------



## Mister ED

I guess I thought prizes were only going for biggest fish for each species. Here are a couple more pics to go along with my earlier entries:

*8-27 trip*

Length pic of biggest *Coho* 5lb 3oz 26" (the weight pic is already in the post and did not get a girth) -









Length pic of biggest *King *17 lb 13oz 36.5"(the weight pic is already in the post and did not get a girth)-










*9-2 trip*

If the entry for *biggest steelie* does not have to be part of our weighed 5 fish .... here is my entry for the *SMALLEST big steelie*:lol: 









Needless to say it is on the far right and I did not spend too much time with any more weight or length pics. The weight was 2lb 12oz


----------



## Beave

It looks like big fish entries are an area of the rules we need to clarify for next year. You can enter a fish for big fish consideration that isn' tone of your biggest 5.


----------



## Playin' Hooky

This was in a previous post, but pic didn't show...










6# 7oz (Partially hidden under the logo)

Didn't take the L/G measurements.


----------



## dajinkx

Michigan-Sportsman.com Handle: dajinkx
Date(s) you be fished: August 26-27
Lake: Michigan 
Port: Manistee
Division: Journeyman
Total combined weight (lbs, oz): unofficial estimate ~ 32 lbs
Best lure/fly/flasher combo (brand is important): dipsy diver / white spin doctor / green fly 
Fish 1 species: king 
Fish 1 weight (lbs, oz): ~13 lbs
Fish 2 species: king 
Fish 2 weight (lbs, oz): ~ 13 lbs
Fish 3 species: king 
Fish 3 weight (lbs, oz): ~ 6 lbs

Bad weather and mechanical problems shortened our fishing activity that weekend. We did manage to catch 3 kings on Saturday morning before the big thunderstorm blew in. Here is a picture of Scott with our 2 bigger fish:









Caught 2 more kings fishing solo that evening (no photos). These were also taken on the white spindoctor / fly setup. Fog was getting thick, then I noticed that the alternator wasn't working. Made a fast return to the marina and that was it for the weekend.

Bob


----------



## dajinkx

aaarrrrrgggggghh................picture did not get attached properly. Oh well.


----------



## Beave




----------



## The Dog House

As Directed I am posting that the pre-established fishing time set by us as unsuccessful...

We got Skunked !!!!

There I said it....lol... I've not had to say that all season.....
Didn't take any pic's of the empty fish box, or disappointed crew ... lol

Great job to all that entered and posted pic's.....


Dave, another fine year of a job well done.... *Kudos*


----------



## stelmon

Here are my pics from this year's tourney!

Check out the "wives" in this pic. They were stacked from bottom to top in 20 feet of water. The school was enourmous. 










My first









My limits of kings off the pier which came out to 30 lbs and something ounces. Not as big as last year


----------



## Beave

Just so there aren't any concerns, Stelmon was one of the people who submitted all of the proper emails and had complications with his pictures. I was aware of the situation and he was one of the people given until Monday morning to resubmit pictures.


----------



## Blueump

Beave,

Can you post the address we can send some money to in order to cover postage & mailings?


----------

